# Abschaltbarer Server?



## ShooterMS (25. September 2004)

Ich möchte auf meinem WindowsXP-System den Apache 2 mit MySQL installieren. Gibt es seitens Windows oder dem Apache die Möglichkeit, den Server nur ein einem bestimmten Profil zu installieren, so dass der Webserver in einem anderen Profil gar nicht erst geladen wird? 
Ich möchte einfach zu bestimmten Zeiten aus Perfomance-Gründen ohne Webserver arbeiten und mal mit.

Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. September 2004)

http://www.apachefriends.org

Aktuelles XAMPP herunterladen, installiern und nur starten wenn man es braucht.

Ansonsten kann man ein bestehendes Apache- & MySql-Gespann aus den Windowsdienste löschen, bzw. das automatische Laden verhindern und nur noch per Hand starten.

Gruß,
Neuro


----------

